
Would You Want Your Memories Uploaded to a Computer After You Die? - rbanffy
http://theinstitute.ieee.org/ieee-roundup/blogs/blog/would-you-want-your-memories-uploaded-to-a-computer-after-you-die
======
budhajeewa
1\. It must be decentralized and no single entity should have control.

2\. I should be able to work after I die, and earn an income, paying for my
hosting.

3\. If one can make a digital copy of a biological brain, they can make
multiple copies. To prevent that, ICANN-like organization should issue unique
addresses. If I authorize a clone, the clone must be identified what he is.

4\. I should know that I died, and I am now operating in a digital
environment.

5\. I should be able to communicate with both biological and digital humans.

6\. I should be able to operate a surrogate mechanical body.

7\. I should be able to have multiple surrogate bodies standby, but only one
must be operating at a given time.

8\. There should be a Matrix-like virtual reality for digital humans to
hangout, when we are not interacting with the physical world.

9\. I should be backed up every second, to prevent data lose due to technical
issues. Rebooting after a backup-restore should be like waking up from a
sleep, rather than resetting it to a past time like a game, because other
(biological and digital) humans would have progressed through time, when I was
offline.

10\. Jurisdictions should make necessary amendments to grant digital humans
necessary rights, if not all, including representation. Our income can be
taxed. I won't say no to some extra taxes to keep the Digital Consciousness
Network operating.

11\. People should not be able to sign in to the DCN prematurely (Read: Before
legal death.). Suiciding should revoke the right to enter DCN, otherwise
people may end biological lives just to enter the digital one. We may need
biological humans around to make sure robots in charge of keeping the system
running are operating optimally.

------
Nokinside
It depends.

* First I would like to read the EULA very carefully.

* I would like to know what happens to my memories after company holding them goes bankrupt.

* How the memories are kept secret from unauthorized use.

* What about things like changes in laws or political situations. Even if you are considered individual with full rights inside computer, if physical people decide they don't recognize your rights, you are screwed royally.

------
1996
Yes.

With the current limited technology? No. No more that I would want to be
mummified in ancient egypt, even if it was the top-of-the-line technology back
then.

